# stuff we just let slide



## Blaze163 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone ever noticed that there are certain things in our beloved gaming world that don't really make a lot of sense but we just kinda ignore it? There's a lot of stuff we really should question but for the sake of keeping the plot flowing or just out of sheer laziness, we ignore it. I started thinking about it while I was playing Final Fantasy 8 last night and there are quite a few examples I can think of. See what you think, and feel free to add any more you think up.

- When you summon something in Final Fantasy, cast some ridiculously overpowered spell such as Ultima or Apocalypse while saving a city from enemy soldiers or something, why is it nobody in the town ever questions that you've basically nuked the town or set a dragon loose, probably causing more damage than the enemy did? I accept that the game can't provide different responses depending on exactly how you beat a boss, but someone really should question this.

- In Final Fantasy 8 again, why is it that the mayor's wife in Fisherman's Horizon has the cheek to lecture you about the stupidity of violence when she's sat two feet away from an Ultima draw point? Nobody ever seems to question this. She's claiming to be a pacifist while sat on a stockpile of what essentially boils down to nuclear weapons. Conflict of interests much?

- Is Princess Peach the only woman in the entire mushroom kindgom? I'm all for romance and going to the ends of the earth for the one you love, but when she's being kidnapped literally every twenty seconds or so by the same bad guy, is it really worth sticking around? Especially when she never puts out. And is it just me or does she seem a little too easy to capture? One might conclude the reason why she never gives Mario any action is because Bowser's worn her out. Would explain why he has seven kids and Mario has none. There are other fish in the sea, Mario. Just a thought.

- Why are the heroes always reasonably good looking? Ever see a ginger swordsman with terrible acne leading the charge against the evil empire? Again I understand the importance of aesthetics from a gaming standpoint but you'd think you'd see at least one ugly team member once in a while. Come to think of it, why does the heroine always have breasts bigger than her head?

- Since when did aircraft hold upwards of 80 missiles?

- Why is it characters in many games have impressive super powers but can't swim?

- The rebounding health meter: what the fuck. What was wrong with the good old fashioned health meter? Curse you Halo for F'ing up every FPS in your wake. Personally I hate it as a gameplay mechanic as well as a concept. I can maybe forgive it in Halo because you could argue the suit has some sort of regenerative technology built in, but what's MW2's excuse? 

There must be more than when you really take a close look at it, it makes no damn sense. I recognise that games have to have certain limitations due to gameplay mechanics, but we really need to question these things once in a while. Anyone else got some?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> - The rebounding health meter: what the fuck. What was wrong with the good old fashioned health meter? Curse you Halo for F'ing up every FPS in your wake. Personally I hate it as a gameplay mechanic as well as a concept. I can maybe forgive it in Halo because you could argue the suit has some sort of regenerative technology built in, but what's MW2's excuse?
> I doubt you would really want to play MW2 with a normal health meter.
> With the damage the enemies deal, you would be dead in no time at all.
> QUOTE(Blaze163 @ Jul 31 2010, 06:31 PM) - Why are the heroes always reasonably good looking? Ever see a ginger swordsman with terrible acne leading the charge against the evil empire? Again I understand the importance of aesthetics from a gaming standpoint but you'd think you'd see at least one ugly team member once in a while. Come to think of it, why does the heroine always have breasts bigger than her head?


Because men play videogames. 
Simple.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 31, 2010)

Invisible random encounters.

They could get away with it in the NES days because of hardware limitations, but if chrono trigger could do it, then a fucking playstation game can do it.  They can just get away with it because we're used to it. :\


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with these.


- Why is it that after saving the world from any assortment of crazy powerful enemies, often in clear sight mind you, does no one in the world (or even in the town it took place in) acknowledge you any differently than a common civilian?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 31, 2010)

There are Daisy and Rosalina not just Peach


----------



## luckwii (Jul 31, 2010)

-Or how about this. Think of all the games where you are saving the people from the bad guys. For instance their village is in danger. Then, they have the balls to charge you for weapons, armor, and magic.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2010)

I personally love video games that stray from reality alot. 

However i can agree with all of these. Like Final Fantasy and any other RPG. The main character must posess a spell or summon that can destroy the entire earth at least once. BUT, a locked door stops the entire party. WTF


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 31, 2010)

SoulSnatcher, I'm not questioning them as gameplay mechanics so much as something that just plain doesn't make sense. You don't recover from a gunshot by sitting behind a bit of chest high wall for a few seconds. Games such as Modern Warfare are supposed to create a sense of immersion by making us feel like we're actually experiencing what it offers, not just pressing buttons on a pad. The rebounding health meter may work from a mechanical standpoint but it detracts from the sense of realism and reminds me that it's just a game. As such the immersion suffers, detracting from the overall experience. And like I said, it just doesn't make sense, and yet nobody seems to question it. 

As for Daisy and Rosalina, if there are other women in the kingdom then why does Mario continue to put up with Peach's stupidity/possible infidelity? 

Good one from Chaz. After saving the world, nobody seems to notice or care. Highlighted by the film Advent Children. Cloud saves the world from Sephiroth and Meteor, and what happens? He becomes a delivery boy. No recognition for his efforts at all. Well, at least until my fanfic 'Requiem', anyway. And even then I kept it to a minimum so I could have a decent plot.

The invisible encounters thing was kinda countered by the Tales series, you can generally see the enemies in those games. Same goes for FFXII.

Also, why are all the door handles broken in Silent Hill?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher, I'm not questioning them as gameplay mechanics so much as something that just plain doesn't make sense. You don't recover from a gunshot by sitting behind a bit of chest high wall for a few seconds. Games such as Modern Warfare are supposed to create a sense of immersion by making us feel like we're actually experiencing what it offers, not just pressing buttons on a pad. The rebounding health meter may work from a mechanical standpoint but it detracts from the sense of realism and reminds me that it's just a game. As such the immersion suffers, detracting from the overall experience. And like I said, it just doesn't make sense, and yet nobody seems to question it.


A realistic Modern Warfare would be horrible. We don't play FPS's for them to be realistic or else they would be really boring. You would die almost instantly after 1-2 shots. There comes a point where there is too much realism. To the point that it becomes annoying. Modern Warfare isn't a simulation shooter. If it was, we would have a reason to criticize the fact that it's not realistic.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 31, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, you're missing the point entirely. Gameplay mechanic, fine. If it makes the game playable to some people, fine. To each their own. Personally I hate the rebounding health thing and don't see what was wrong with first aid kids in levels a la Medal Of Honour Frontline, but if it works. But it doesn't change the fact that it makes no sense and we just tend to ignore it. How exactly ca you justify a standard soldier regenerating his entire health guage after being shot in the face like he'as a fucking Time Lord from a conceptual level? Nothing to do with gameplay, it just doesn't make sense in the realm of logic. You can't get shot repeatedly and suddenly be fine by sitting quietly for a few moments.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't play games for them to make sense. Games are a form of entertainment and like movies and television shows they contain stuff that don't make sense. They're designed that way. If you want a realistic FPS, go join the army. It's a videogame. It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## prowler (Jul 31, 2010)

Why are you even playing games at all?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ugh. Notice that the title of the topic? Stuff we let slide? We ignore these things for the sake of gameplay. I do too, as a general rule. I'm not saying games have to make sense. I'm just saying that when you sit and look closely, they quite often don't. I'm just asking if anyone else has ever noticed things like this, primarily to pass the time until 101 Ways To Leave A Game Show starts, which in turn kills the time until PSN Night kicks off and I get to rip y'all a new one on Uncharted 2. I play games for fun, escapism, and most of the time a decent story, but every now and then I notice these things.


----------



## qwertymodo (Jul 31, 2010)

Eating a mushroom makes you instantly twice as tall... trippy much?  Or how about the whole Mario pipe concept


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 31, 2010)

I know this isnt game related but, ever watched an episode of Power Rangers? The rangers are supposed to be saving the world, yet they fight giant monsters using giant robots, possibly causing more damage to the city that way then just the monster alone when they are small. Oh and mind you, buildings are just blown up and the next day everybody is happy go lucky like nothing ever happened. and this happens over the course of roughly 200 ish days in a year for every villain they encounter. By now, the Earth should be a wasteland. The writers don't even bother to  create some plot device that explain how life goes on like normal. is it that hard to write in a reverse spell or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just saying.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 31, 2010)

In MW2, at the end of the game, there is no way Soap could throw a knife with that much force and kill Shepard. In the condition he was in it just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 1, 2010)

Regenerating health is the bullshit that killed FPS.


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 1, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Regenerating health is the bullshit that killed FPS.


QFT.
At first, if you lost health in an FPS, it was your problem and you had to search for a health pack (if the game was even nice enough to give you that) while still watching out so you wouldn't get your ass handed to you on a silver-lined plate anyway.
Now all you gotta do is take cover and suck your thumb and tadaa! Remember that wound in my leg that made a fountain of blood come out? Guess what, it's all gone thanks to my epic thumbsucking skills!
Something tells me that it's all downhill from here.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 1, 2010)

The double jump is something that we gamers ignore the most. Seriously you cant jump in the air, pause while in mid air and then jump again. WTF? It's fun to double jump in games but in no way is it possible.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 1, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> The double jump is something that we gamers ignore the most. Seriously you cant jump in the air, pause while in mid air and then jump again. WTF? It's fun to double jump in games but in no way is it possible.


This!

Also, changing directions when in mid air, stopping, and accelerating?


Fysics Phail.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 1, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> The double jump is something that we gamers ignore the most. Seriously you cant jump in the air, pause while in mid air and then jump again. WTF? It's fun to double jump in games but in no way is it possible.


lol This ^ is true. I once tried to double jump b/c so many games have double jump so i thought i was real. Huge fail.

Also how monsters have money. Like how the fuck do they have money, and why do they. Also but putting on a ring your strength/def/speed/magic goes up. And especially how in all RPGs there will always, i mean always be a swordsman, i mean even in the future, no one uses guns. And since i'm talking about guns, Why is it that in RPGs when you get shot by a gun you don't die but loose only a little damage compared to what a sword can do. Also on pokemanz, why is it that the pokemon/Turn Based RPGs take turns beating the crap out of each other. I mean they are like "Oh your faster go ahead and hit me first then i hit you next"


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 1, 2010)

escort missions + dumb ai = ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 1, 2010)

There is only one game I've ever played that had the sense to ask, "Whose footprints are these?!".

You'd think that guards would be better trained to guard top secret organizations.






Also, battle scars. Where are they? I get my arm nearly chopped off and not even my clothes are damaged.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2010)

health packs don't really make any real sense either, you can't just eat a hotdog and recover gunshot wounds like in GTA4, you can't medicate with a syringe and be in tiptop shape, you know?


----------



## zeromac (Aug 1, 2010)

SSF4 Dalismin

How the fuck does his body stretch?
HOW can he breath fire without first drinking petrol or some shit?!


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 1, 2010)

Well most automatic guns can fire for way longer than they can. Usually they are empty in about 4 seconds.
Reloading is also bad. I can remove a clip and put a new one in and keep all bullets from the previous one somehow. 
As for regenerating health/shields the only fps I've played with those is halo.
In the first Halo there were health packs because they were supposed to contain biofoam. The armor in the later Halos is the upgraded version that has biofoam built in.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2010)

Not only money, but how the hell would a random wolf/boar/bear/ect... be carrying a fucking Longsword or a helmet? where the hell did you put it, and I dont even wanna know how it got there.


Also...Why is it that in most games, no matter the genre, the protagonist will never need to so much as eat, sleep, or shit...much less shower or change his/her damn clothes.


----------



## Aucix (Aug 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> will never need to so much as eat, sleep, or shit...much less shower or change his/her damn clothes.


Not everyone wants to play The Sims though.


----------



## antwill (Aug 1, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> SSF4 Dalismin
> 
> How the fuck does his body stretch?
> HOW can he breath fire without first drinking petrol or some shit?!


You bring up Dhalsim but ignore Blanka, and pretty much everyone else, seriously!?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 1, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up with Cammy's outfit? Sure, it looks awesome but is that even military grade in the slightest?


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Aug 1, 2010)

How is his arm NOT snapping off?


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2010)

It's called "not being a cooked noodle."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2010)

Two words.

Perception filters.

Also, Somebody Else's Problem field.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 1, 2010)

How is music playing in the background? Where is it coming from?


----------



## boof222 (Aug 4, 2010)

How come in games GTA or the godfather you can fit so many weapons in your pocket.
Seriously you can't just pull out an RPG from your back pocket.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 4, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> How come in games GTA or the godfather you can fit so many weapons in your pocket.
> Seriously you can't just pull out an RPG from your back pocket.


Deadpool covered that once.  He mentioned lots of lube.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's something... 
Aside from The Adventures of Link (which I personally loved on the NES),

Why is it that Link needs either a Feather or a Cape or some tool to be able to jump?.. I guess white blond elves can't jump without a tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Why is it that Link can never swim unless he has a special set of flippers or something similar so he doesn't drown...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 4, 2010)

In most RPG worlds it's completely okay to let children gamble, but only if they are the last saving grace of the entire universe.

It is fine, even encouraged sometimes, to let a plucky young adventurer come in and smash your pots, and barrels and rifle through your drawers to find anything and everything he can get his hands on, often times the owners of the homes never even noticing what happened.

Those same pots and barrels are replaced as soon as you leave the house.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 4, 2010)

In Kingdom Hearts, when Sora, Donald and Goofy go to a world, how are the inhabitants not like "WTF are those things?!". If I saw something like Donald or Goofy, I'd be like that.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 5, 2010)

We really need to keep this topic going. It's so much fun!


----------



## TornZero (Aug 5, 2010)

- In Persona 3, a bunch of high school kids have the ability to shoot themselves in the head with a real gun and summon (not to mention control on command as well) huge monsters that have the power to take over the world and still live with absolutely no damage be it physical or mental (In the non-Japanese versions, the summoning method was censored and called an Evoker instead of a gun but it was still rated M), then they can run around in the middle of the night with deadly weapons fighting off what seems to be plasma-based monsters and even summon and kill Gods, and the head of their dormitory allows it all, and even encourages it!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 5, 2010)

In Splinter Cell, nobody notices you even though you have bright green lights on your forehead.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Why is it that Link needs either a Feather or a Cape or some tool to be able to jump?.. I guess white blond elves can't jump without a tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. He'd be pulled down by the weight of all the crap he's carrying.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sonic 2006 bugged me for various reasons, but what I really want to know is why Princess Elise never questions that she's developing an emotional attachment to a talking blue hedgehog. Sure, he rescues her so be grateful by all means, but seriously, was there no point where she just took a step back to analyse the situation and realise that her relationship with the hedgehog is going a bit too far? Why does she never question any of these anthropomorphic mutants when they're clearly the only ones of their kind in the city. Why are people so eager to give out quests to people they don't know, never mind a giant talking hedgehog with gloves that put Mickey Mouse to shame?

Evidently I'm not the only one that's thought this. Found this as Gamefaqs Top Ten for today. Seems a little suspect that it should show up now...

http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/top10/2125.html


----------



## Fudge (Aug 7, 2010)

In Halo, how can you jump so high in 5000lb armor?


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 7, 2010)

Why no black protagonists?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Why are you allowed to kill enemies only by jumping on them, but they can kill you from every other angle?

Why does the enemy never run out of ammo?

Why was MissingNo. a "bird" type if it was supposed to represent the evolutionary link between Marowak and Kangaskhan?



			
				naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Why no black protagonists?








(oddly enough, I only searched the word "stumped")


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> In Halo, how can you jump so high in 5000lb armor?


Powered armor. In fact, the armor makes such jumps _more_ believable.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2010)

Okami Wolfen said:
			
		

> How is his arm NOT snapping off?


Transparent wire hanging from his arm.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 7, 2010)

Why are you allowed to kill enemies only by jumping on them, but they can kill you from every other angle? *If you're talking about Mario it's probably because squishing Goombas is the best way to dispose of them*

Why does the enemy never run out of ammo? *Depends on the enemy. Otherwise, erm, care packages?*

Why was MissingNo. a "bird" type if it was supposed to represent the evolutionary link between Marowak and Kangaskhan? *MissingNo. is purely a glitch, it's not meant to represent anything, let alone exist.*


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 7, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Not only money, but how the hell would a random wolf/boar/bear/ect... be carrying a fucking Longsword or a helmet? where the hell did you put it, and I dont even wanna know how it got there.
> 
> 
> Also...Why is it that in most games, no matter the genre, the protagonist will never need to so much as eat, sleep, or shit...much less shower or change his/her damn clothes.



you might want to look at this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






you guys should check this game out, it points out on alot of those things that are WTF in other games


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 7, 2010)

Okami Wolfen said:
			
		

> How is his arm NOT snapping off?



i thought cloud was a SOLDIER reject? didn't they eff up everyone in the army in FF VII???


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 7, 2010)

Pulling monsters is just dumb.

Oh wait, just a bit closer, they still can't see me even though I have no cover and I am standing in broad daylight.

Kills suspension of disbelief really nicely.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> i thought cloud was a SOLDIER reject? didn't they eff up everyone in the army in FF VII???


He never made it to SOLDIER. He was an infantryman who somehow managed to beat Sephiroth through pure dumb luck and was then experimented on by Hojo. He was a Sephiroth clone with Jenova cells in him making him more powerful than the Mako infused SOLDIERs.

How is it that the more people I kill with my rocket launcher in Crackdown the bigger the explosions I make with that rocket launcher. It makes no sense but is oh so awesome


----------



## Midna (Aug 7, 2010)

I've always wondered... Why does the evil overlord always send his troops out one or two at a time and making them progressively stronger as he goes. If he sees you as a threat, couldn't he send his fucking final boss after you while you're still that level one farm kid?




			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Two words.
> 
> Perception filters.
> 
> Also, Somebody Else's Problem field.


You're saying every game console we buy has a cheap SEP field generator in it to make you ignore all the crap in the game? Hmm...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they can run on a 9V battery.


----------



## Midna (Aug 7, 2010)

Quite.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 7, 2010)

In the Tony Hawk games, why can you do such insane tricks and combos?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 8, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I've always wondered... Why does the evil overlord always send his troops out one or two at a time and making them progressively stronger as he goes. If he sees you as a threat, couldn't he send his fucking final boss after you while you're still that level one farm kid?


Well in many games when you're just a level 1 farm kid you aren't a threat.  It's when you start to beat the higher up crap (because you usually don't directly infiltrate the boss's headquarters until the endgame) that he takes notice of you (because helping a generic farm NPC find her daughter has no part in an evil villain's plans) and sends shit after you.


----------



## Urza (Aug 8, 2010)

*IT'S A VIDEO GAME.

IF IT WAS REALISTIC, IT WOULD DEFEAT THE PURPOSE OF PLAYING IT.

YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO OUTSIDE OR SOMETHING.*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uh... peace??? here, have some epinephrine, a heart monitor, and just in case, i'll get a (not-hot) nurse with a defibrillator to standby if you go hyper. i'll be back with the tranquilizers and the straitjacket. chill.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore him, he does that all the time. :/

-In some games the vehicles never run out of fuel.

-In Just Cause 2 you never run out of parachutes, or grappling hooks/lines.

-In Call of Duty[ Multiplayer, the higher ups let you send out billions of dollars worth of whatever to kill off 6 - 12 opposing enemies.

-In Modern Warfare 2, you can call in a nuke to kill the 6 - 12 enemies whilst killing yourself and your teammates.

-Contrary to popular belief, shotguns only have a range of 6 feet. Except a pump action shotgun.

Also to the people who say that a few bullets would kill you fast if CoD had a health bar system instead of HP regen: 2 - 3 bullets will already kill you super fast. I think that if they would actually allow for a health/body armor system (Body armor = Juggernaut), it would balance out just fine. Even with a riot shield... Never mind, thats another one of the things I overlook.

-In Modern Warfare 2, the Riot Shield is impenetrable.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 9, 2010)

-in JRPGs, an empire is always touted to have the best army, strongest generals, best tactician/advisors etc, but then some sneaky "ally" manages to backstab them in the just the right time and manner, and the whole thing turns into ruin and vows of vengeance (ahem, sorry, vows to seek justice and regain freedom).
and don't even get me started about those ones that one evil underling thingy somehow corrupts the king before anyone (even the gods-forsaken queen) figures out anything is wrong.

-the evil lord always has some mind-numbingly stupendous puzzles littered around his own castle/lair etc. even the ancient ruins of the forces trying to help you out have their own mind-numbingly stupendous puzzles.

-electricity-based attacks/magic/equipment/artifacts are always called "thunder something-or-other" isn't it lightning that's the electric half of the pair???


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2010)

The huge discrepancies between characters' moves and abilities in cutscenes and their in-game moves and abilities. 


And I found this quote somewhere, seems appropriate: 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Alice: It looks to me that there's a foot-high wall over there in the corner. We'll have to find another route.
> Bob: Can't we just climb over it like normal human beings?
> Alice: What next? 'Alice, why don't we eat?' 'Alice, why is everything trying to kill us?' 'Alice, why don't we ever go to the toilet?' You're full of it. Let's go!



Although, to be honest, foot-high walls completely blocking your path is simply bad level design. If the game mechanics don't allow jumping or climbing, don't make it so glaringly obvious. Make the wall ten feet high and lined with spikes and topped with electrified razor wire, so that the reason you can't go that way is that _a huge wall is in the way_, and not the fact your character can't jump. But then again, this is simply bad level design, and people usually don't let it slide that easily.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

These all seem relevant to some degree; each relating to something we often let slide in games...:


Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 9, 2010)

Something I've always wondered about: how can there be _so many worlds_ for _all those game characters_ to live in? Do they each live on separate planets or what? (Don't you dare mention SMG)

Another thing: how come all enemies of a certain type always look exactly the same? Sure, they can have many similarities, but there must be _some_ differences at least. Take Pokémon for example, you can have two Caterpies that look exactly the same, but IRL, when you take a look at two caterpillars of the same type/gender, you'll still find lots of differences (size, weight, etc).

Interesting topic.


----------



## Urza (Aug 9, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Something I've always wondered about: how can there be _so many worlds_ for _all those game characters_ to live in? Do they each live on separate planets or what? (Don't you dare mention SMG)


Uh, are you trying to imply that every single fictional character in any piece of media in existence are all from the same universe?


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing that's always bothered me about the 3D Zelda games is when you try to make Link climb a ledge that he should _totally_ be able to climb, but he refuses to.



Spoiler


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Something I've always wondered about: how can there be _so many worlds_ for _all those game characters_ to live in? Do they each live on separate planets or what? (Don't you dare mention SMG)
> 
> Another thing: how come all enemies of a certain type always look exactly the same? Sure, they can have many similarities, but there must be _some_ differences at least. Take Pokémon for example, you can have two Caterpies that look exactly the same, but IRL, when you take a look at two caterpillars of the same type/gender, you'll still find lots of differences (size, weight, etc).
> 
> Interesting topic.



When you have caught a pokemon, they do have weight and length...
It was either in the pokédex or in the summary of that pokémon.

I find it weird... That when mario jumps into a pool of friggin' hot lava, that he jumps up screaming that it's hot o.o
Heck, the heat from the lava, even on those platforms (Which should also burn in the lava btw, unless it's made of super crystal or whatever) the heat would be way too high too survive :/

How can mario fly, with a hat... with two wings, as small as bird feathers you find on the streets?
(Invisibility hat, WTF?) 

Mario is weird


----------



## metamaster (Aug 9, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> One thing that's always bothered me about the 3D Zelda games is when you try to make Link climb a ledge that he should _totally_ be able to climb, but he refuses to.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's because he would need to jump, and in all the Zelda games, Link never jumps upwards.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never understood why RPGs have a hidden boss more powerful than the final boss.  I guess it's a good thing they never decide to take over the world, or you'd be fucked.


----------



## alidsl (Aug 9, 2010)

In all pokemon games your mum sits in her house 24/7 and never moves

In pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky you save the world and woop di doo it's now harder to travel through a forest than it is to save the world


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 9, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> *In all pokemon games your mum sits in her house 24/7 and never moves*
> 
> In pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky you save the world and woop di doo it's now harder to travel through a forest than it is to save the world



Yeah. The only thing she does is spend all your goddamn money!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> In all pokemon games your mum sits in her house 24/7 and never moves
> 
> In pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky you save the world and woop di doo it's now harder to travel through a forest than it is to save the world


In D/P/P she came out for a Pokemon contest?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> In Halo, how can you jump so high in 5000lb armor?



Well assuming it's futuristic and all that...it might enhance parts of your body.

maybe all of 'em.







In Castlevania, we're expected to believe Dracula has some how been able to revive like 20 times now, all with spiffy new final forms, and in many cases, new moves?
We're also expected to believe he still has the BALLS to fight?
You'd think after the 5th or so defeat he'd start getting disheartened, by the 10th i'd imagine he'd be fucking scared of his own shadow.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 10, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> In Halo, how can you jump so high in 5000lb armor?



Law of Universal gravitation. They must be on a Planet with small mass


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered to begin with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope he wasn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But I think he's really talking about how in some games there are different planets for different characters, rather than any living on the same world...this sentence kinda got away from me, but I think I know what I'm talking about, even if I'm the only one.


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Sterling (Aug 10, 2010)

There is some funny shit in this topic. I lol'd at the above...


----------



## sudeki300 (Aug 10, 2010)

how come in most rpg's you can go running through people's houses looking thorugh their cupboards and chests stealing stuff and they just stand there and smile then still answer your question as you have just robbed them blind.............................sudeki300


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> *IT'S A VIDEO GAME.
> 
> IF IT WAS REALISTIC, IT WOULD DEFEAT THE PURPOSE OF PLAYING IT.
> 
> ...


I think in Emerald I saw her at a contest as well.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In a player-controlled battle you can get set on fire, crushed, sucked into a black hole, frozen, sliced with a huge sword 25 times, and a single item or spell can fix it all.
> 
> In a cutscene, get stabbed and not even a phoenix down plus a megalixer can help you.



Indeed. Though the reason Aeris couldn't be revived is because Masamune is supposed to be a sword that prevents resurrection of any kind. It makes your body reject your soul or something.
So yeah the battles are unrealistic in the sense that when Sephy kills you, you shouldn't be allowed to revive, but whatever lol. According to videogame logic, you're usually only gravely injured and 'knocked out' when you fall in battle.



			
				sudeki300 said:
			
		

> how come in most rpg's you can go running through people's houses looking thorugh their cupboards and chests stealing stuff and they just stand there and smile then still answer your question as you have just robbed them blind.............................sudeki300



Haha I know, that always bothered me. It's so unrealistic, yet every RPG does it.
Most people would be crapping their pants if some dude with insane looking equips and his huge party randomly wandered into their house to look for valuable stuff.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> sudeki300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link's Awakening makes fun of that. X3


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> In a player-controlled battle you can get set on fire, crushed, sucked into a black hole, frozen, sliced with a huge sword 25 times, and a single item or spell can fix it all.
> 
> In a cutscene, get stabbed and not even a phoenix down plus a megalixer can help you.


Inorite! But not only that, all the fancy moves and flashy acrobatics and one-hit-kills and surfing down the stairs on your shield while sniping people in the eye with a bow and arrow, none of which you can do in-game (except maybe in quick time events, but that's not really "in-game" now is it). 

Video somewhat related and _awesome_. 



Seriously, those quick time events are totally weird I mean they totally turn the gameplay on its head I mean you're playing an FPS and then all of a sudden you're playing Dragon's Lair I mean WTF.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, what part of an RPG _*IS*_ realistic?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Inorite! But not only that, all the fancy moves and flashy acrobatics and one-hit-kills and surfing down the stairs on your shield while sniping people in the eye with a bow and arrow
> [url=http://www.nuklearpower.com/2001/04/20/epi...all-been-there/]http://www.nuklearpower.com/2001/04/20/epi...all-been-there/[/url]
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


Everything costs money? =D


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> http://www.nuklearpower.com/2001/04/20/epi...all-been-there/


One of my favourite webcomics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And where this discrepancy gets really obvious is in RTS games. Cutscenes have units doing all sorts of impossible stuff, and the gameplay itself has none of that, due to game mechanics limitations (and the fact you can't really fit any of the spectacular cinematic actions from the cutscenes into strategic calculations). It's like a chess figure leaping over three figures and capturing two in one move. You can imagine a particularly motivated pawn doing it in a cutscene, but it can't happen in-game


----------



## zeromac (Aug 10, 2010)

Respawns

How can you gain extra lives?!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 10, 2010)

A cellphone which when dialed to certain numbers  can summon any vehicle you pretty much desire. Oh and it can also heal, re-supply, and make you superman. And...it can make cops forget why they're chasing after someone with an rpg and dead people all around him. It's pretty much a cellphone, with, let's say, some higher power's number... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Grammar


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> A cellphone which when dialed to certain numbers  can summon any vehicle you pretty much desire. Oh and it can also heal, re-supply, and make you superman. And...it can make cops forget why they're chasing after someone with an rpg and dead people all around him. It's pretty much a cellphone, with, let's say, some higher power's number...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with that being said...

in GTA...pretty much all versions...you kill someone and an ambulance comes almost instantly. The whole police force also already know what you did instantly.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 10, 2010)

In every rpg the hero always has the chance to do a sub-quest or save the world. Yet the hero chooses to go out on the subquest for lets say months and the main evil guy just waits for him to continue with the story and finish all the subquest he has to do instead of just doing his plan and conquering the world. Also how some subquest have bosses that are extremely harder then the main bad guy.  Oh and how even if the hero has the biggest bounty ever on their head, NO ONE, I MEAN NO ONE KNOW WHO THE FUCK HE/SHE IS! He/she doesn't even need a disguise, the only time people know the hero is if its someone the hero knew before the whole save the world thing.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 10, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Oh and how even if the hero has the biggest bounty ever on their head, NO ONE, I MEAN NO ONE KNOW WHO THE FUCK HE/SHE IS! He/she doesn't even need a disguise, the only time people know the hero is if its someone the hero knew before the whole save the world thing.



Ever played the original Final Fantasy? EVERYONE somehow knows you're the Warriors of the Light, lots of random townspeople tell you to restore the crystals, even if you're in like the third town in the game. It's like they walk around wearing nametags that say 'Light Warrior'.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> A cellphone which when dialed to certain numbers  can summon any vehicle you pretty much desire. Oh and it can also heal, re-supply, and make you superman. And...it can make cops forget why they're chasing after someone with an rpg and dead people all around him. It's pretty much a cellphone, with, let's say, some higher power's number...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In japan cell phones are a really, really, really big part of the culture, IIRC more young people have cell phones than home computers, that's why many japanese websites are formatted for cell phones.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the most glaring thing is how every hero, no matter what their beginnings, is somehow a master swordsman. Take Link for example. His past in most games  is just an average village boy. But give him a sword and a shield and wham! He's a mean, green fighting machine! He can take down hordes and hordes of trained ruthless guards in a few swipes of his blade! And Ganondorf, the king of all evil and a master swordsman and burly man by any measure? He can't stand up to Link and his amateur swordsmanship and lack of muscle!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I think the most glaring thing is how every hero, no matter what their beginnings, is somehow a master swordsman. Take Link for example. His past in most games  is just an average village boy. But give him a sword and a shield and wham! He's a mean, green fighting machine! He can take down hordes and hordes of trained ruthless guards in a few swipes of his blade! And Ganondorf, the king of all evil and a master swordsman and burly man by any measure? He can't stand up to Link and his amateur swordsmanship and lack of muscle!


Ha ha, that is sooo true.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I think the most glaring thing is how every hero, no matter what their beginnings, is somehow a master swordsman. Take Link for example. His past in most games  is just an average village boy. But give him a sword and a shield and wham! He's a mean, green fighting machine! He can take down hordes and hordes of trained ruthless guards in a few swipes of his blade! And Ganondorf, the king of all evil and a master swordsman and burly man by any measure? He can't stand up to Link and his amateur swordsmanship and lack of muscle!



It's a perk of being the prophetic defender of light.

...Isn't that how it goes??


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2010)

Heh, they touched on that in Lufia 2, at the beginning the villagers question you on why you're such a good swordsman even though you've never actually had any sort of training.

The ending was sad.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 11, 2010)

qwertymodo said:
			
		

> Eating a mushroom makes you instantly twice as tall... trippy much?  Or how about the whole Mario pipe concept


I always did wonder about that o.O and a random thought came to my mind, i used to hate mushrooms until i found out about Mario, now I eat them all the time o.O


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> qwertymodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what about bowser's inside story?
We're in bowser... kay...
But, if bowser could jump, he could easily go to, for example toad town, and jump in the pipe. WHAT THE F*CK would happen if he would do that o.O
I mean really, the ledges he has to jump over are about 10 centimetres tall?
He doesn't even litterally have to jump over them, rolling or something is fine too (and we know that he can roll, but he can't jump)

Edit portal stuff:
This is one of the reasons, that if the portal gun will be ever made (dono how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
They won't bring it out to public, unless it's for war or whatever.
In the game you can't shoot portals in people (or atleast... due to the lack of people we're not sure but whatever xD)
If one would do that irl, shoot the blue portal @ himself, in his leg.
Then he would shoot a portal @ the wall, the red one.
What would happen when he enters the red portal? 
That guy would be seriously f*cked up O.O

Edit2:
If that guy doesn't die or whatever, then we get irl lag. Yes lag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because he has just created INFINITE dimensions. 
Because really, what would your computer do when you want to open a .exe which is as big as infinite bytes?
Edit3:Wait, it would give an error message after loading for too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope that doesn't happen irl, god saying NO! DON'T! Bad guy with portal gun!
NO!


----------



## Joktan (Aug 11, 2010)

i admit that alot of stuff said here is very true.and funny.but if it wasnt like this video games wouldnt be as fun...just how it is...


----------



## metamaster (Aug 11, 2010)

This one is pretty obvious and present in.. I think all the games: how come when you die you always get another/infinite chances? Say that in a game you get crushed by a boulder you _die_ and then you _respaswn_ right before you met your faith and avoid that boulder. I'd like to see someone manage that in real life.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 11, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Place Portal on object.

2. Place other Portal on wall.

3. Throw Portal-ed object into Portal on wall.

4. ?

5. Profit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Edit portal stuff:
> This is one of the reasons, that if the portal gun will be ever made (dono how
> 
> 
> ...



Portals only attach themselves to flat surfaces. They also require a certain amount flat area (that's larger than your typical human since Chell can move through the portals easily) and they only can appear on certain materials. It's like in-game why you can't have a portal appear on the black surfaces or why you can't just shoot a turret with on and have it blow it.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 12, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, okay whatever, but what about the post above your post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'd just fly out of the side you put the Portal on on the object. No damage would be done. When you go through a Portal in the game it's not like the wall explodes or whatever. Once you go through and once you take away the Portal there's no trace a Portal was ever there.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 12, 2010)

The object would be stuck in the wall portal if I'm right.
Because:
Object = in wall's blue portal.
Red portal = in object.
If it would fly out of the red portal, it would still be in the blue portal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And how could an object fly out of itself?
I'll take a + for the object, - for the wall, | for red portal, / for blue portal
-/   +|
-/  +|
-/ +|
-/+|
-/|+ ?...?
wtf? xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> The object would be stuck in the wall portal if I'm right.
> Because:
> Object = in wall's blue portal.
> Red portal = in object.
> ...



Red and Blue Portals are exactly the same dimensions. And the object needs to  be able to fit the entirety of the Portal on it. I'm rather sure it's impossible to fit two objects of the same size inside each other. So it's not possible.


----------



## antwill (Aug 12, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Red and Blue Portals are exactly the same dimensions. And the object needs to  be able to fit the entirety of the Portal on it. I'm rather sure it's impossible to fit two objects of the same size inside each other. So it's not possible.


Well it's possible to put a rectangle turned 90 degrees inside through a portal on a rectangle standing upward...


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 12, 2010)

^Okay, I must admit, that's quite true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But what about the bowser pipe thingy?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I missed the Portal talk, but yes, the idea that the portals so conveniently don't work on some surfaces is a bit annoying, but hey, it was an "experimental" device after all.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 13, 2010)

How does Sora fight multiple combos with the keyblade and never get tired?

How did they come up with a cure for paralysis in Pokemon?

How do we know what level a pokemon is and what moves it knows? 

How does Travis Touchdown in No More Heroes not get caught by the police, when he is clearly well known?

How do save points appear?

Where do all the duelists in the Pokemon Trading Card Game get all their booster packs? (which they hand you upon their loss)

Where do all the blocks in Tetris go after you clear lines?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same with the Bard's tale(2005)


----------



## injected11 (Aug 16, 2010)

Why do the air-exposed lava pits In Bowser's castles never crust over?

Kirby has a 100% efficient digestive system?

Hedgehogs wearing shoes? The fuck?


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pokemon. The entire concept. Allowing ten year olds to run around with dragons as their slaves, battling evil gangs and earning obscene ammounts of money from beating other people's slaves. Think about it. You beat a little girl's pet to within an inch of its life, and then have the indecency to take her pocket money. What kind of ten year old carries around thousands of whatever the currency of the realm is, giving it to people that beat up their slave du jour. Where the hell are the parents during all this? Watching Jeremy Kyle? Then consider Team Rocket. How many times are they going to try to steal Pikachu before they finally twig that no matter how powerful he is, it's not really worth the hassle? Why can Jessie's hair defy gravity? Why do Rocket Grunts have the crappest possible pokemon? Seriously, give a few of them Charizards and you're laughing, Giovanni would be Emperor of the fucking universe by now.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just saw this thread, and I have to say it is very amusing.

But here is the reason for not doing something special for rebounding health.  If it was realistic, you have to make your character sleep, eat, shit, piss, wipe his/her ass/vag.  If you fail to wipe you get an infection.  Then you need to use medicine and so on.  You get the idea.  It's like MGS3.  You break and arm and you have to do 5 things to fix your arm.  Kinda pointless if you ask me.  That goes for the rebounding health meter.

The War FPS I guess can pull that off, but I bet most people would be pissed that they have to stop,  get a Med to come over, go into some Operation screen ala Trauma Center to pull the bullet out.  Then you need to have some one protecting you and so on.

If you want realism, how about a 1 shot your dead FPS?  That is as realistic as it gets.  In war, you don't get shot and keep going.


----------



## ZonMachi (Aug 28, 2010)

The fact people can fire a desert eagle repeatedly in video games.

The fact that in counter-strike: source a HE grenade can stop some one from moving forward if you throw it at their chest.

I know the evokers in Persona 3 is suppose to trigger shock so the persona comes out but if you freaking shoot your head a thousand times won't your body realize that I won't die?


----------



## Ikki (Sep 2, 2010)

Spoiler










How do worms have f*cking guns? And throw sheeps almost smaller than them?...with capes?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

How do soldiers take so many bullets to the body without dying in online shooters these days?


----------



## ShinraArmy (Sep 15, 2010)

Capcom, just capcom.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

People don't find it strange when animals suddenly walk on their hind legs and speak plain english.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 15, 2010)

In RPGs the party will go sleep in an inn in broad daylight, then go pay and sleep again a few minutes after getting up. Also, I find it strange that inns actually charge per sleep rather than per night, and if you sleep, wake up, and want to sleep again, you're charged again.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, I was on my way to my room when I realized my roommate changed all of our locks. I had to go to the backyard, down a cave he had made, move a statue onto a platform (which luckily dropped a sapphire gem!). I took the gem back into the backyard and inserted it into a fountain. The fountain split down the middle and revealed some kind of demon zombie thing. Luckily I had a M92F and a box of bullets in the shed and made quick work of it. 

It was pretty cool that it dropped a key with a image of a Phoenix on it, because back in the house we had a door with that same emblem etched on the door knob. I got over there quickly and used it (I didn't need it anymore, I knew it was useless and I threw it away). Inside I had to sort a bunch of paintings in order by flipping a switch under each one. They told a bit of a story that I figured out by reading a conveniently placed document that my roommate had written to a friend and left in the fax machine. 

Once I took care of the pictures, a manhole in the corner was revealed when a part of the wall slid out. In the basement there was this really weird laboratory. I shuffled through a bunch of files and looked at all these weird giant test tube things and eventually found this big red button that said "Initiate" on it. Being the curious goose that I am, I hit it. This test tube thing in the middle of the room drained all its murky water and revealed this really mean looking creature. It was almost human, but it had spikities and anger all over it. I ran out to the back field (I am not quite sure where it was. I was outside, but it wasn't my backyard. Go figure.)

The thing kept slashing around trying to hit me, but I am a pretty nimble lad so I dodged and ran. Eventually, someone came out from the top of the house and threw me a rocket launcher. I am no military man, but I manged to figure the thing out and blast that spikey jerk to hell. Catching my breath, I noticed this crest on top of a desk just back inside the house. I grabbed it and headed back into the house. Luckily for me, it fit into a little groove outside my door and unlocked it.

Man I am bushed. Now what was this thread about?


----------



## ShinraArmy (Sep 17, 2010)

^

Yoshimashin just won the topic.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 17, 2010)

ShinraArmy said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Yoshimashin just won the topic.



Why? sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 7, 2010)

This has always bothered me: in the 3D Zeldas, if Link puts on the Iron Boots he suddenly weighs a lot more, but carrying them around with him (in a bag or wherever it is he holds all that stuff) doesn't affect him. On a similar note, even if he does have a bag, all those items he carries around (99 bulky metal bombs) should make it pretty hard to even move.


----------

